# Dia Los Muertos Make-up



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Beautiful! I'm planning on doing A Dia de Los Muertos sugar skull lady too, but I haven't practiced the makeup yet! I love the blue that you used! Are those jewels?


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

thank you so much! i used craft jewels (white and blue, different sizes) and applied them with eye lash glue. I wish i had more time to put more on but my guests started to arrive!!! I had some great feather eyelashes too that i didn't have time to put on. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

wow!!! Awesome makeup!! As a mexican let me tell you that you nailed it on the makeup!! Way to go!!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you. I will definitely do this another year. I loved it!!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what did you wear? I originally wanted to find a traditional Mexican dress, but I decided to save money and wear a 1950's style pin-up dress because I saw a lot of that in my google image search. Do you think that will be ok?


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

I wore a black shirt that had a ruffle all around the neck and a layered ruffle skirt that was turquoise and black. The skirt was actually a witch costume that I modified. The pin up idea sounds fantastic! I would do that!!! I love that look. Good luck! And post a picture!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic, skullnbones


----------



## peagreen (Oct 26, 2011)

You get an official Albuquerque thumbs-up on that! Great job!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Looks fantastic, skullnbones





peagreen said:


> You get an official Albuquerque thumbs-up on that! Great job!


Thank you both!  
I was a lot of fun and pretty easy. Its nice when something you haven't tried before turns out how you envision it!!


----------



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

You did a beautiful job!It looks great and I love the flowers. Wonderful costume


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Your make-up, hair, hair flowers, and everything else all just look BEAUTIFUL! I love the color-coordination. You did a really great job.

I did something similar last year, when I went to a Day of the Dead festival. I was pretty proud of myself  I, too, would love to get a traditional Mexican dress to wear with the make-up. I just wore a solid black circle dress with red heels and a red sweater.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

vegan love the look! great job! and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks great, both of you!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice work girls!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am really thinking about this for my costume this year. Great job!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the Day of the Dead make up my family did for Halloween 2011.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Simple yet effective.


----------

